# heating a reptile room



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys
Just wondering how yous heat small reptile rooms...need it heated to about 24 oc...?
Cheers


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

my room is about that with just a radiator but it is a well insulated bedroom.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Radiators would be the best way.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i would put perspex over the window to stop any warm air getting out also insulate your room really well the more the spend on insulation the better it will be 

and then use a raditor


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Infrared radiators like these: infrared-radiators.co.uk


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

depends on how much you can spend....wicks do airconditioning units that can cool and heat?

i sold 1 about 6 months ago


----------

